# The first Subohm 80W PodMod, the Target PM 80 from Vaporesso!



## Vaporesso (10/12/19)

Pod or Mod? Struggle no more! Here introducing the most power-focused SUB-OHM PODMOD device you have ever met on the market – TARGET PM80! Max Output of 80W!!!
Sub-ohm for DTL;
GTX Coils;
0.96'' TFT Screen;
0.001's insta-fire by AXON Chip;

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vaporesso (17/12/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dimi (18/12/19)

Looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vaporesso (19/12/19)

Unboxing the Target PM 80 Kit! Here are some highlight features:

1. First sub-ohm PodMod max to 80W
We use new series of GTX coils for DL, 0.3ohm 32-45W Meshed coil and 0.2ohm 45-60W Meshed coil, 0.15ohm coil available soon to match 80W soon

2. Axon Chip inside with VW, Smart VW and VV mode
With 0.001s insta-fire, AXON gives you the first hit with powerful and flavorful clouds
Smart VW mode will recommend the best wattage of coils automatically

3. Extremely compact and easy to use even with the 2000mAh Battery and 4ml Pod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporesso (6/1/20)

With the Axon chip inside the Target PM80 kit, it has 3 different modes, the VW mode, the Smart VW mode and the VV mode

The VW mode can recommend the best power range of coils automatically to u
The Smart VW mode can recommend the best wattage of coils automatically to u

And it will limit the max wattage for you in case of any dry hit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

Beautiful piece of vape gear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Largo (7/1/20)

Excellent design!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (8/1/20)

Pretty Lil Thang

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (8/1/20)

An Awesome PodMod with a good sized power supply. Well Done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/1/20)

small yet powerful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporesso (9/1/20)

Check what's in PM80’s box! 

1 x Vaporesso Target PM80 Battery
2 x Vaporesso Target PM POD (4ml)
1 x GTX 0.2ohm MESH Coil
1 x GTX 0.3ohm MESH Coil

Don't forget to enter the giveaway to win one

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (9/1/20)

I absolutely love love love  it. Great job


----------



## CashKat88 (9/1/20)

Can't wait for an rba for this 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RuiG (9/1/20)

Would love to see an rba option for it.

Hope to be able to test and own one.


----------



## Vaporesso (13/1/20)

The Target PM80 was released already on Jan9th. It might take 1-2 weeks to arrive local vape shops. 
You can pre-order from your fav shop now!

Or you can check it on our website here


----------



## Vaporesso (11/2/20)

Adjustable airflow on Target PM80? That could be possible!


----------



## Vaporesso (17/2/20)

Which textured feeling of Target PM80 is your favorite one?
a. Carbon Fiber;
b. Leather;
c. Color Painting;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (21/2/20)

More members in the GTX family for the Target PM80 kit! Which kind do you prefer?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HRGiger (21/2/20)

Vaporesso said:


> More members in the GTX family for the Target PM80 kit! Which kind do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 190538


Mtl, always  

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporesso (24/2/20)

HRGiger said:


> Mtl, always
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


The MTL coils will be released soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (24/2/20)

You can also use the Variable Voltage mode with Target PM80 Kit. 
Do u prefer VW mode or VV mode?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (4/3/20)

How to place the coils correctly inside the Target PM80 kit?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vaporesso (6/3/20)

New RBA coil will be available soon in the Target PM80!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (13/3/20)

What new colors are you expecting for the Target PM80?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

